# QuickTime - Error 36: an I/O error occurred



## Snowmanrd (Jan 19, 2009)

I had videos on my pc which were in quicktime. I thought I would make a DVD so I was using slideshow assistant (Roxio), and it was giving me some error saying it could not support and I may have to install additional software.... something like that. Anyways, I go back to the folder with the video in it, and thought maybe I needed to "open with" a different program, so I selected "roxio". Then next time I opened the slide assistant and 'add movie', I got an error message saying "Error - 36: an I/O error occurred". Also, the other videos in the same folder, I could still see the beginning of the video in thumbnails, but this video I wanted was crossed out like when you see a no smoking sign and the red circle with the line across it. OMG, did I lose my video? I knew I had the video on my flash drive too but when I tried to open it from that device, I got the same error! Could someone please help me?????


----------



## DerekC (Jan 10, 2005)

When you choose "open with" there is normally a check box for "always use this program". Do you recall if you unchecked it?

Have you gone back through and changed the "open with" back to quicktime?


----------



## stormerik (Mar 6, 2009)

I have the same problem, whern trying to open .mov files, a box shows with the message -36 i/o error==??

any solution??


----------

